# Azek trim specialist.



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I was wondering whether Azek might me suitable for some laminated arches. There would not be much of a load, but they would have to span 8' or so. It would be much easier to do out of azek then wood. The question is whether is would hold it's shape, over time.

Here is what I had in mind. The top arch.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

look tonto! this looks like another thread for the "LONE FRAMER"

riz has done some crazy stuff with azek, im sure he'll be along shortly


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that homeowner looks cute:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've done tons of arches, but none freestanding. I think the arches will hold their shape fine. As long as the columns can't push, the arches would probably support a decent amount of weight. I'd consider something like Lexel at the connections. It's got a pretty good adhesion without softening, and ultimately weakening the material like a solvent based product.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

If your worried about it laminate a piece of galvy between the trim boards.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

the arches are easily done with a router and trammel. Here's a few pics..


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So we are clear, I was thinking of taking 1x4 azek and building up the height, to end up with a 4x6 arch. Doing it with Lone's method, the material costs would probably out weigh the labor savings.

Bending and gluing the azek is far easier then ripping thin strips of wood and bending and gluing. I've done that a lot and they came out great, but this would be so much easier because of the bending freedom of azek.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

You can get Azek in sheets, up to 4x18, if I recall. The remnants work for all kinds of stuff. I made gable brackets for my house out of leftovers from another job. Did all the arched stuff on my house from remnants.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

redwood said:


> So we are clear, I was thinking of taking 1x4 azek and building up the height, to end up with a 4x6 arch. Doing it with Lone's method, the material costs would probably out weigh the labor savings.
> 
> Bending and gluing the azek is far easier then ripping thin strips of wood and bending and gluing. I've done that a lot and they came out great, but this would be so much easier because of the bending freedom of azek.


Go with heat blankets and use common dimension material. The cost of the blankets will be absorbed in a few jobs. You could even do pre-made garden arches and trellises, etc. to sell as stand alone items.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I know my cost for a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" Azek is around $ 200. A piece of 1x4 12' azek is around $ 21.

Extrapolating that 4x8 sheet to a 4x12 sheet is around $300.

I know that the flat azek will easily bend to this radius, and I'm assuming that by gluing them in the arch, it will help to hold it's shape.

I have some 1x4 azek, it might be time for a expensive test.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So I spoke with the azek distributor and the local azek rep. The distributor did not think there would be a problem. The rep said the same, until he spoke with a colleague. They recommended dadoing in rebar or steel. That kind of defeats the ease of using the material for that application, unfortunately.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

redwood said:


> So I spoke with the azek distributor and the local azek rep. The distributor did not think there would be a problem. The rep said the same, until he spoke with a colleague. They recommended dadoing in rebar or steel. That kind of defeats the ease of using the material for that application, unfortunately.


I'd go ahead and make up an arch and give it a try. If your columns are not able to push, there's no way the arches will sag. I think they'd support a tremendous amount of weight, as long as the ends are securely fastened.

As a test, bow a length of Azek 1x4 between two deck posts with the arch you are trying to achieve. Load it up and see what it'll support.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, the owner of this project went against my recomendation and the posts will be secured with Simp. CBSQ 66's. From my experience, there will be some play in the posts, using these brackets. This isn't really a issue if I laminate wood, because it will not deform much. I'm thinking the azek will be much easier to push out the posts.

That particular project is on hold, as the owner fired the masonry contractor. I think that I am also the replacement carpentry contractor. I originally was hired for the design and possibly to supply the arches. Next thing I know, I have to build the dang thing. It's a hour and a half away and not a large job, so I'm not that excited. Too many things could go wrong.

Great idea on the test. I think that I can do that, but I won't necessarily know how much push it is placing on the posts.


----------



## Whitewood_Millwork (Mar 22, 2021)

Heat bending is a permanent method of retaining a curved shape but requires special equipment (whether purchased or built). Glue laminating is also a good solution. I would recommend using a two part structural adhesive like Chem-Set Trim Grip. I can't say you won't get some spring back after unclamping (depends on the stress being applied at clamp time) but once unclamped it should hold. A couple things to keep in mind is that you may need a lot of clamps, the clamps may leave some nasty dents without a clamp pad layer and the adhesive squeeze out needs to be cleaned up before it sets, as it dries rock hard.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

I would make the arch section hollow, lots less weight and material. Cut four arch sections out of 1 sheet of material of your choice and laminate top and bottom. No forms to construct. Just my 2 cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew (Aug 19, 2016)

redwood said:


> I was wondering whether Azek might me suitable for some laminated arches. There would not be much of a load, but they would have to span 8' or so. It would be much easier to do out of azek then wood. The question is whether is would hold it's shape, over time.
> 
> Here is what I had in mind. The top arch.







__





Curved Products — Bugh, Inc.


Bugh, Inc. offers curved vinyl railing, curved composites railing, curved cellular PVC and curved plastic lumber to make your outdoor project both unique and beautiful.




www.bughinc.com





Check these guys out.


----------

